# Dog ate Shampoo...



## Jeepnick (Jul 7, 2008)

So this morning we discovered that Anubis, our 7 month old GSD ate pretty much an entire bottle of Johnson and Johnson Baby Shampoo. Is this a poison hazard? I mean...its made for babies... I've heard of dogs eating entire tubes of toothpaste and such with no ill effects other than some irregular bowel movements.

Good god, if its not one thing its another. Two weeks ago he was in the vet for a severe batcteria infection in his intestines. Then last week he was in the vet for a yeast infection in his ear. $450 in two weeks for vet bills. Dont think I can afford another vet visit. So hopefully he'll be ok.

Thoughts?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Call your vet.


----------



## Jeepnick (Jul 7, 2008)

Vet says just to make sure he still eats and drinks. He will have diarrhea for a day or two and may vomit, but otherwise should be fine. Said to call them back if it persists more than a couple days.

Oi vey!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

do bubbles come out when he drinks water and burps???









Sorry, I am not trying to make light of it but the thought did cross my mind. These GSDs I swear...they will do it all huh? but we love them to death anyhow...


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

My last foster liked the tub and also drank/ate half a bottle of Johnson's baby shampoo... he lived... he did have very runny stool for a few days.. but I dont think that was a deterent.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: frenchdo bubbles come out when he drinks water and burps???


I want to know if bubbles come out when he ... passes gas!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: frenchdo bubbles come out when he drinks water and burps???
> ...











OMG too funny hopefully he will be OK
Mine ate CD's and he is fine picking up poop it sparkled


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have put a link to the MSDS sheet below. 
http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=10001053

I use products that are natural. 

I think the note on the MSDS sheet is interesting: 



> Quote:Warnings: Keep out of reach of children.





> Quote:Carcinogenicity: The manufacturer's Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS) does not state whether the ingredients are considered carcinogens or potential carcinogens.


----------

